# Where are the best ones?



## jess3sandoval (May 2, 2016)

I want to find the best and most relevant ones used by popular companies. I have a skills test and am currently reading through my local protocols. Any videos or sites u guys recommend to see or read before tomorrow? Any sites would greatly be appreciated. I reaaaaallly need to pass this skills for my interview. Im pretty competent but i guess im nervous.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Gurby (May 2, 2016)

Here you go:   http://emsbasics.com/welcome-to-scenarioville/scenarios/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2016)

There are no best ones. Everyone has their own scenarios. Some will keep them textbook and others will base them off of calls they have had in the past.


----------



## Fry14MN (May 18, 2016)

Well I tell you what, my instructor got a snickers bar from the vending machine and put it in the toilet with red food coloring and then fell over in the bathroom, you talk about not being textbook. This was not my scenario but I watched it play out....My instructor gets pretty creative.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 19, 2016)

.....


----------

